# Custom Tweeter Mounting



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

I finally got off my lazy butt this weekend and I built some "custom" tweeter mounts. They turned out much better and functional than I thought they would. I figured I'd post some pics and descriptions in the off chance that I might actually contribute to the forum. 

First, I got a piece of thin metal (probably 1/16") which had small holes in it. I'm really not sure what it's actually used for, but it looks like you'd use it to join large lumber together or something. I'll get a pic of it sometime this week and post it.

I cut two thin (~1" wide, ~6" long) strips off the metal and then screwed it onto a wooden dowel. I then held it in a bench vice and curled the metal around the dowel to make a circle out of it. I curled until the metal came around and met itself. I also made a small bend in the center so that it has a "spring" to it for tension. The reason I used the curly cues on the ends is so that the metal doesn't eventually go through the inside of the door panel from vibrations.



Here is the mounting hardware in "exploded view".  Now all we have to do is cut the hole in the door. A Dremel is KEY here.



Here's the hole cut into my door.


Here's the test fit for the tweeter. Now time for putting the screw into the back of the tweeter and bolting it down. The bend in the center of the metal strip with provide some tension to keep the tweeter from moving at all.
I bought machine screws which fit the tweeter and then hack sawed the end off so that I could stick one end in the tweeter and a nut on the other.


Here's the mounting hardware all mounted up. The reason I used the electrical tape on the sides was just a precaution in case, for some freak reason, the metal would slide and hit the terminals for the tweeter and cause a short. Murphy's a son of a B.
If you look at the pictures below, you'll notice I used rubber washers, one on each side of the metal and a metal washer on top. I didn't have them in place for these pictures.



Here's the tweeter wired up, ready to go back into the car.



Here's the finished product, back in the car.


Hope this helps someone! There are a couple extra pics I took which I didn't post. You can access them at http://good-times.webshots.com/album/559987202tpxZyc.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

nice...i like you imagination


----------



## rayzun (May 22, 2007)

Job well done


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

That thin metal is just plain ole preforated strapping. Used in many applications...


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Couldn't you just have hot glued it into place? Worked wonderfully for me even here in Tx, and is surprisingly strong for how cleanly it comes off.


----------



## solacedagony (May 18, 2006)

chadillac3 said:


> Couldn't you just have hot glued it into place? Worked wonderfully for me even here in Tx, and is surprisingly strong for how cleanly it comes off.


I'm sure I could have. I just don't like hot glue for some reason.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

LOL Hot glueing is like an install bay standard. Although I don't feel confident about using it myself, hot glue does work well for holding in tweeters.


----------



## Basti1234 (Aug 19, 2007)

nice i like this also i will try this in my set up.


----------



## comforta (Sep 7, 2009)

That is a really good look. I need to fabricate something for my install.


----------

